# nail holes in hardwood floor



## rolee (May 25, 2009)

Hi I haven't had a chance to check all the posts so sorry if this is a repeat..we are right in the middle of this so time is a issue Thanks for taking the time to read this post..:icon_smile:

When we took our carpet up to finish the existing* bare* *oak **hardwood floors* we discovered that the carpet installers had used a tool to stretch the carpet that left large 1/2' gouges that splintered the wood and left holes in the floor.
We need to fill these holes so we can use a *clear finish* on the natural oak tung and groove hardwood floor. What type of filler should we use so it will look like the natural finish we are hoping to get..we are *not* applying a stain. 

Carol


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Clear epoxy probably. A picture of what you are talking about would help us help you. But if I am understanding the situation I would use a 2 part epoxy you can get at the hardware store, it sets very fast. Patch the damage and once finished over it should not stick out like a sore thumb like a wood filler or something, and will be the most durable repair I can think of.
Others may have other ideas too.


----------



## rolee (May 25, 2009)

Daren said:


> Clear epoxy probably. A picture of what you are talking about would help us help you. But if I am understanding the situation I would use a 2 part epoxy you can get at the hardware store, it sets very fast. Patch the damage and once finished over it should not stick out like a sore thumb like a wood filler or something, and will be the most durable repair I can think of.
> Others may have other ideas too.


Thanks Daren for gettting back to me so fast....attached is one of the gouges..it is probably the worse some are only nail sizes...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea, I am sticking with clear epoxy. You will never see the damage once finished over. If you are using a heavy/thick finish some of them will not even need filled, the finish will fill/level so the minor ones will not be obvious.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

i would agree with darren on the clear epoxy.

second choice for me is to make a little jig and use a router to route out the damaged spot and cut a filler block out of oak an glue it in and sand it flush. if you can get the grain pattern close it shouldnt show much

good luck

kendall


----------



## rolee (May 25, 2009)

Daren Kendall, 2 great ideas. You have given me some hope. We really didn't know what to do. Now if you guys would come do this for us we would really appreciate it LOL!! Now to get to work we have a challenge in front of us...ugh!!!!!!!! gary carol


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Gary,
Welcome to the forum. I like the idea of using a router to make some inlay patches. Using two different size guide collars on the router, you could route out a shape of your choice by making a simple template out of a piece of masonite or 1/4" plywood. The other guide collar would let you route out the same shape piece out of oak using the same template you used to cut out the shape in the floor. If you look either online or at a rocklers or woodcraft store, they sell a kit for making different shape inlays to decorate your wood project. I would just do this on your larger gouges like the one in the picture. If you decide to go this route, just practice on some scrap wood first to get the feel for it. It really wouldn't be that hard.
Mike Hawkins


----------

